# Coffee machine virgin



## Excel (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi,

Just purchased a Delonghi ecam 23.420 Bean to cup machine, coming from only ever using instant at home, we are very happy. so much to learn so glad to find this community.

Have started by using Lavazza Rossa beans, which seem ok but want to start exposing ourselves to different beans if anyone has any recommendations to try. While I love a good cappuccino, the Mrs is split between a cappuccino and flat white. Having a quick read through some of the posts on here it seems we will get better results using the single cup option twice instead of the double. Need to purchase a Steel milk jug, which i', hoping will provide a thicker foam.

It's early in our adventure so any pointers / recommendations are welcome.

Thanks

Excel


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hallo and welcome. I'm sure you'll get plenty of good advice from more knowledgeable folks but I reckon your first step is to move to freshly roasted beans. You need beans with a roasted on date rather than a sell by date. Beans are good somewhere between two days after and two weeks after roasting. I buy by mail and have been happy with beans from Papercup or Dear Green in Glasgow, Nude Espresso in London and artisan in Edinburgh. Try a few and see how you get on.


----------



## Excel (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks, have already been looking into the next bean and the suppliers in the area. This sounds very nice. https://www.adamsandrussell.co.uk/products/coffee/finca-la-portezuela-227g/


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Excel said:


> Thanks, have already been looking into the next bean and the suppliers in the area. This sounds very nice. https://www.adamsandrussell.co.uk/products/coffee/finca-la-portezuela-227g/


Give them a go. See what you think! I might be wrong but I've found south and Central American beans work better with espresso machines. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

I have found you really cant go wrong with Rave coffee roasters, they have taster packs of beans for espresso 3x250g for £12 and free delivery when you spend over £25. The quality is high and never had a bean from that I didn't enjoy. My favourite is their signature blend.

With regards to getting a thicker milk foam, you have very little control of the level of foam your machine produces as its a pannerillo wand rather than a traditional steam arm, which means the steamer on your machine is automatic and so nothing really you can do to affect it, except the little black ring that's says hot milk/cappuccino make sure you push the ring in the downward position for cappuccino, and upward for steamed milk with much less foam more for like latte/flat white.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Oh and forgot to say make sure your cleaning the milk steamer thoroughly after each use, I am sure you know that anyway, but sometimes if a tiny bit of old milk clogs the air intake hole of panorillo wand it can really affect the steaming power of the machine.


----------

